# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  إلغـاء إمتحان التوفل وإبداله بآخر وطني

## shams spring

*إلغـاء إمتحان التوفل وإبداله بآخر وطني

** 
**
بعد مطالبـات عديدة وحملات مكثفة من الطلاب الراغبين في إكمال مسيرتهم التعليمية وخوض تجربة الدراسات العليا أكد مصدر موثوق لنجم نيوز بأنه تم* *إقرار إلغـاء إمتحان التوفل** الذي كان يعد شرطا من شروط القبول في برنامج الدراسات العليا في اي جامعة من جامعات الأردن . وأكد المصدر بأن اللجنة المسؤولة عن هذا القرار قـامت بوضع برنامج إمتحانات آخر قريب من نظام** " التوفل "** ولكن* *محلي ووطني** وسيكون أكثر سهولة من الإمتحان الأجنبي .

**نقلا عن**~.~* *نجم نيوز  ~.~*

----------


## (dodo)

يا سلام اذا هيك طلاب الدراسات العليا ان شاءالله مارح يواجه صعوبة 
مشكورة شمس عالخبر

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

يسلموووووووووووووو شمس

مع اني مافهمت شي

بس كل شي منك حلو

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*,, مع انه ما بتوقع بس شي حلو الله يوفق الجميع وعقبالنا يا رب 


مشكوره شموسه*

----------


## Rahma Queen

يمكن يكون مش كتير صعب 
لكن القدرات من شخص لشخص بتختلف وحرام يكون امتحان يحدد مصير بني ادم
لو اي حد رسب فيه يخلوه ياخد مواد استدراكيه وبلاش من الحكم الموبد . لازم يكونو مرنين شوي
ولو يلغوه بكون احسن واحسن

----------


## rand yanal

مممممممممممممممم.. انا ضد يعني لما يكون الطالب بدو يقدم لمرحلة دراسه متقدمه المفروض انه يكون قادر على اجتياز هيك امتحان ولا كيف بدو يكمل مسيرته التعليمية .. !!!

----------

